# So IRKED! ugh



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

So T&T went to work at the clinic today with Mama Cherie. When I went to pick them up for lunch, I was surprised to see Tchelsi looking ... well, probably the best term to use in this forum is ... much different. The clinic groomer had a slow morning, apparently, and was looking for something to do. She asked if she could give Tchelsi a (free) groom. Cherie accepted Linda's generous offer. Now Tchelsi basically has the generic "rescue cut" - you know, the hairdo you see on a rescue Malt that has been long neglected and the best scenario is a shave down? Now, please understand I'm not putting down rescue doggies, of course. But man, I just really *hate* the cut! And my girl has POODLE FEET! OY. :mellow: It's true.
Here's the thing that's really bugging me though. I'm so aggravated and cranky about it, and I can't seem to let it go. It's just hair. It will grow back in no time. Looking at the "big picture", I know this is really not a big deal. So why am I so pissy? OK, I know part of it is that I told Cherie _just_ _yesterday_ how perfect I thought Tchelsi's face was looking. And another part is that I've been begging her to give _Tatumn_ a cut. I hold Chewrie responsible, but jeez, she puts up with so many of my, umm ... we'll call them "imperfections". LOL. Tchelsi's 'do is not something I should be upset about. I've complained about T&T's haircuts in the past, but mostly I was doing it in a joking manner. 

:beating a dead horse: 

There are so many important things in life to be concerned with, but I'm letting this affect the quality of my day, which quite frankly, started out with a lot of potential. I know my more rational SM friends can help me get over myself. LOL. sigh 

Tchelsi _does_ smell good, tho. :yes:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aww, Heidi - it's only natural to be a little upset. But, hers is an all over cut...Bonnie looks absoutely ridiculous~~ her tummy is shaved and so is one of her hind legs where they put the IV, lol.

How fast does her hair grow? (Not fast enough for you, I'm sure!)

(I've got photos of Bonnie's incision - I'll show you mine if you show me yours, lol!!)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Heidi, I would be upset too. Especially since her face was just like you like it. It seems like it can take forever for their cut to be just the way you want it and then.... :w00t: 

Well, sure there are a lot more important things to be upset about, but that doesn't mean you can't be a little peeved about this, too.

But!!! I know Miss Tchelsi is probably as cute as ever! There's not a haircut bad enough to make that beauty look bad. She's not bald is she????

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:OMG!: The groomer did WHAT?!? :faint: I cannot believe that...It's not like Tchelsi comes in with a different haircut each time and the groomer thought she would just change it up a bit -- the T's have had the same haircut (with a little tweaking of the faces here and there) for a long time! Since you won't get mad, I will! :exploding: LOL

I simply cannot picture Tchelsi in a shaved hairdo (or lack thereof)...will you please post a pic? She is a beautiful girl, so I'm sure it's not that she looks horrible -- but I can understand it being a shocker for sure. When I decided to shave London down once to start over, I about jumped off a bridge the next day, lol. At least I kept London's ears/head unshaved, though.

Pooooooor Tchelsi! And poor you! :crying: I'm so sorry the "groomer" got clipper happy...BUT, it DOES grow back fast, and in no time she will be sporting that popular T-Style again! :thmbup: Who knows, maybe you'll envision a NEW look for her! arty: 

XOXO to Trendy Tchelsi and Terrific Tatumn :smootch: :hugging:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, forgot to ask: pictures, please??? :biggrin: 

Linda


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I really feel like any of us would feel the same way. Don't be so hard on yourself. here I am 8 mos later still trying to regrow Zippy's facial/head hair after the groomer clipped it...when I gave her written instructions as well as verbal. ok, now I am getting ticked all over again lol.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

:hugging: It is OK to be mad. The hair will grow.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Heidi, I think you have a pretty good perspective about the whole thing. So that being said, I think it's okay to be aggravated and a little pissy about the whole thing for the rest of the day and maybe a little bit afterward too lol. Look at it this way, at least you have *someone else to blame*. If either of my T's hair looks bad it's because I'm the one who screwed it up lol. Tuffy has allergies so I have to bathe her more frequently and she got a bath and a trim tonight and looks pretty good. Toto got a pass and he...well...he looks a little thrown away so I guess his turn will be tomorrow night after work. SShhhh, don't tell him or he'll never get out from under the bed.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I understand Heidi, I understand perfectly......You have a Type A personality, like me and it is hard, I understand......and as Forest Gump would say, "That's all I've got to say about that!!!!"


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, I don't blame you. Those two dogs are two of the cutest little pups I've ever seen. I love their doos. Post a pic and let us see what it looks like. Let us be the judge. I bet she's adorable. How could she NOT be adorable?


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Heidi, I can certainly understand how you feel even though we all know there are much more important things to worry about - after all, she's
your baby, and I'm sure it took you some time to get her "look" exactly the way you wanted. There have been times when I've wanted to
strangle my groomer for much more minor infractions. :smmadder: I can't imagine what that groomer was thinking! :smpullhair: I know,
I'm not helping.  OK, please try not to let it ruin what's left of your day! :Bad day: There, I tried!  

Hope it grows in fast!! :beating a dead horse:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Why shouldn't you be upset? As the momma, why not? Our malt's 'do's are signature, I think. They all have their own look. Your babies had adorable cuts. I'm sure they are still adorable. But yeah, really, it's ok to be pissed, lol. What if it were your skin kid who you dropped off with long hair and she came back to you shaved? lol. You'd be pissed.

YoYo had the shave down when we got him. Since I never knew him before, I don't know why but I always assumed he'd look the way he did that day. His hair has grown in so nicely and he's actually...adorable!! Now I look back at that shave and think "e-ghads" lol. But yeah, we've only had him for 3 months and his hair is just adorable now. It doesn't take long  At least you know up front her beauty-factor! :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think you have every right to be mad, Tchelsi's haircut was adorable! Yes, hair does grow back, but it's not like it's easy to wait that long! :smpullhair: 

I'm sure she's still adorable, but it's just not what you want... ugh, groomers (not that all are bad)!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh goodness - you must post pictures so we can all tell you that we still think she's adorable! I know how frustrating it can be; I've had my fair share with bad groomers.


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened. I still don't think I have gotten a good groomer for my sweet baby. I just recently had a bad experience. Hopefully your day will go better tomorrow, and I am sure she is still beautiful.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Aww Heidi, its ok to be pissed, I would be too. Just remember, Tchelsi will ALWAYS have her INNER beauty :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe part of it is now you don't know if you can trust the groomer to do a good job the next time, and thought the grooming issue was a no brainer.

you have to feel what you feel, but then let it go bec you can't change it . It will grow thank goodness but I'm sure she's still cute.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Heidi I know it is disappointing and I would be peeved too. I have been told that it is just hair and it will grow, whatever! I know how you feel. Ummmm, do I recall that Tchelsi has gotten BAD haircuts at Cheri's place of employment before? Maybe you should send a note in Tchelsi's lunch box.....NO HAIRCUTS :brownbag: 

*Tchelsi is a doll baby with or without her pretty hair. Just remember, whether she looks cute or funny, people will still smile. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aww chica I'm sorry. Listen....we can all relate. Getting the right haircut on a maltese is no easy task and finding a groomer who realizes there is a difference between poodles and maltese is another challenge LOL. They are not the same breed therefore they do not have the same haircut! Grrrr!!!!! Been in that situation a million times. Rant, stomp your feet, and flail your arms all you want.....I would be ticked too. Yes, hair grows back (AMEN) but it is aggravating in the meantime!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So let's have a pic of the debauchery! :shocked: Heidi, I understand your anger - the dog you got back in the evening wasn't the same one that left in the morning, but it IS just hair and it will grow. It's not life threatening, just a dent in the image.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't blame you for being ticked off, Heidi. The groomer we used last year cut Dixie's tail and I've never gotten over it. When I think of it I still get :exploding: . I think you need to rant until you feel it has emptied your system of the anger over it. Try ranting and raving and stomping etc. while you are alone, then go do something physical. Maybe that will help.
I'm sure Tchelsi looks beautiful, just not "herself".


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm another one that doesn't blame you one bit for being upset. It is hair and it does grow back BUT it shouldn't have happened. 
My groomers cut the hair around Zoey & Tess's face several months ago and for no apparent reason. I still get ticked every time I look at it. Its growing out but no matter what I use I can't get it to lay down or stay out of their eyes. You can't imagine how ticked I am about that. Sometimes I think I should just keep it cut and forget growing it back. 
Here's their new look. :exploding:


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Aug 10 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816133


> So T&T went to work at the clinic today with Mama Cherie. When I went to pick them up for lunch, I was surprised to see Tchelsi looking ... well, probably the best term to use in this forum is ... much different. The clinic groomer had a slow morning, apparently, and was looking for something to do. She asked if she could give Tchelsi a (free) groom. Cherie accepted Linda's generous offer. Now Tchelsi basically has the generic "rescue cut" - you know, the hairdo you see on a rescue Malt that has been long neglected and the best scenario is a shave down? Now, please understand I'm not putting down rescue doggies, of course. But man, I just really *hate* the cut! And my girl has POODLE FEET! OY. :mellow: It's true.
> Here's the thing that's really bugging me though. I'm so aggravated and cranky about it, and I can't seem to let it go. It's just hair. It will grow back in no time. Looking at the "big picture", I know this is really not a big deal. So why am I so pissy? OK, I know part of it is that I told Cherie _just_ _yesterday_ how perfect I thought Tchelsi's face was looking. And another part is that I've been begging her to give _Tatumn_ a cut. I hold Chewrie responsible, but jeez, she puts up with so many of my, umm ... we'll call them "imperfections". LOL. Tchelsi's 'do is not something I should be upset about. I've complained about T&T's haircuts in the past, but mostly I was doing it in a joking manner.
> 
> :beating a dead horse:
> ...


----------

